# Water Injection Pump Help



## CorradoTJR (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey guys,

need some help on replacing my water injection pump.

it doesnt say anywhere on the pump psi / or type or anything other then a enginerunup.com which doesnt help me

its been running on my 4cyl Turbo for 7 yrs and recently can out to my car and it was pumping away when the key was out and drained my reservoir... un plugged it asap.

so im not wanting this to happen again / since it hydro locked my motor

any thoughts on a replacement pump? psi rec.?

i can upload a pic if needed

it does have a ShurFlo small imprint but no model number that i can see - ill pull when i get home.


Tyler


----------



## Vdub_Ian (Sep 7, 2014)

not sure if you're still looking for help on this, but in case you are....

It doesn't sound like a pump issue, but more of a controller issue. if you just hooked the pump up to power and ground, does it turn on?

If it does, make sure your controller power wire is connected to ignition voltage, not full time voltage. after that's hooked up properly, you need to test the unit to see if it's acting right... if you're referencing boost, hook an air line up to the controller and put 20psi to it with ignition on, feed lines disconnected from your intake... does it cycle the pump properly? if not, double check your wiring, make sure that's all good, and if the wiring is good, you'll need a new controller.

if the pump is bad, what is the mL/min rating on your nozzle(s)?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

When my controller shorted internally, that's exactly what happened. Came out to my car in the morning with a running pump and empty tank. My pump was ok luckily. You can buy a different pump from any number of vendors though.


----------

